# New Guidelines for Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome in Adults CME/CE



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYINew Guidelines for Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome in Adults CME/CE News Author: Laurie Barclay, MDCME Author: Laurie Barclay, MD DisclosuresRelease Date: May 11, 2007; Valid for credit through May 11, 2008 Credits Available Physicians - maximum of 0.25 AMA PRA Category 1 Credit(s)™ for physicians;Family Physicians - up to 0.25 AAFP Prescribed credit(s) for physicians;Nurses - 0.25 nursing contact hours (None of these credits is in the area of pharmacology) May 11, 2007 - The British Society of Gastroenterology has issued guidelines for diagnosing and treating irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), including dietary and psychological treatments, in primary care and other settings. The new recommendations for IBS, a chronic, relapsing gastrointestinal problem characterized by abdominal pain, bloating, and changes in bowel habit, are published in the May 8 Online First issue of Gut.http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/556356


----------

